# reverb tank replacement



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Folks

My new amp is great (Polytone....dont ask its a long story)but I think it has a weak reverb tank system.
The reverb sounds thin and lackluster...

So here is my question ....
If I replace the reverb tank ( lets assume I get the proper input and output resistance replacement tank)
can I expect a change in reverb tone . Hopefully for the better.

I have no intention of mucking around with the amp electronics. A reverb tank replacememnt is about all I can handle.

all opininons are welcome.

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Can you tell if your present tank is made by Accutronics? 
They seem to have an excellent reputation.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I just replaced a faulty reverb tank in a Fender Blues Junior and it made a huge difference in reverb tone. The new tank is a little mellower and not as harsh. I looked up the reverb tank model number and found a drop in replacement (pretty common for the B Jr). I went with the MOD Reverb Tank. Works great and only cost $20. I'm sure you could find one suitable for yours.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suppose it can happen that a reverb pan declines in performance over time, though it is unlikely. The more likely culprit is a time-related decline in the accompanying electronics; more specifically changes to electrolytic capacitors in the driver or receiver circuits.

There aren't that many reverb pans NOT made by Accutronics. If you go to the Accutronics website (http://www.accutronicsreverb.com/ ) and click on the "Applications" menu, you'll see lots of information about what pan goes with what amp and code. 

Pans vary in a few ways:
- the number of springs (more springs = more complex and richer reverberant sound)
- length of springs (longer springs = longer decay time)
- their optimal mounting orientation
- input and output impedance

Amp manufacturers will design their driver/receiver circuitry around the parameters of the pan, or alternatively select a pan that matches their intended driver/receiver circuitry. Although one is always free to select different reverb pans on the basis of tonal aspects (# and length of springs), one needs to pay careful attention to mounting directions and impedance codes. For example, you would not replace a pan that needs to be mounted on the bottom of a cab with one intended for mounting on the top or sides (where the springs "hang" a different way). Nor would you replace one that has an 8ohm input impedance with one that has a 600ohm input impedance.

Assuming your pan is an Accutronics, there should be a code stamped or printed on it somewhere, that will correspond to the info and codes shown at the website. That will provide some guidance on what you have, and what you might need to, or _could_, replace it with. Sometimes, it IS possible to "upgrade" from what you currently have. For instance, perhaps you have a 4-spring (2 pairs of springs soldered in the middle) of a certain impedance. You might wish to replace it with a 6-spring unit.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi guys

So I had a chance to open the back up and have a look at the reverb tank. The tank is placed on the inside of the back panel.
Its a Accutronics "made in the USA" with the stamped number 19 307 04

I tried with no success so I would like to know what input and output impedence this tank is.
With this information, I'll be able to find a proper replacement.

thanks in advance ...
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

i did some digging and came up with a replacement tank that I think will work..
Accutronics 8cb3c1c...

anyone know who carries this tank OR the equivalent OR upgrade to this tank..
I'm trying to find the best possible tank for my amp that is compatible with the amplifier.

thanks 
G.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Accutronics are no longer made in USA-it is Asia now

The US seller Amplified Parts is a good source and shipping is reasonable.

The main culprit in many tanks is that the springs are broken.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

A general comment on all present reverb tank manufacture....Accutronics in particular. There seems to be an ongoing issue with Accutronics send coil assemblies and that is, they go open. This problem is far more common than one might think. I replace tanks on an almost monthly basis. Too bad as up until 15 years or so ago, they never had the problem.
As a rule, I try and keep as many vintage tanks around as I can....the coils never go open on them....


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The Mod tanks seem to be better. Accutronics is total shit now.


----------

